# game cameras



## cope (Feb 1, 2004)

Any of you fellas/ladies use any game cams? Started 2 years ago. It's truly amazing what runs around out there. Got some awsom pics of bear, deer, moose, yotes, rabbits, turkeys, whatever runs the woods of VT. love to post acouple if I could figure out how. :withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check out the tutorial:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

Have fun!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I am curious to what kind of game camera you have? What's the brand name? I was looking at a camera for about $60 at cabelas and was wondering if it would be a good buy or not? Not sure what the name was but i will being going back there tonight so i will have to look
when do you usually put it out? in the summer,fall and winter or just fall or what?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

It sounds like you are talking about the same one I have, one of the cheapest ones. The name slips me right now. I think it does an ok job, but I haven't owned any other cameras to compare it to. It took a lot of pictures of deer, and ***** as well. There were also quite a few pictures that were taken that didn't appear to have anything in them. I heard about this happeneing with the rising and setting sun, but most of these "blank" pictures were taken at night. Something must have run through there? :huh: Also, don't get the rolls of film with a lot of exposures on them. I wasted a lot of film because the excitement built up and I couldn't stand to wait to get them developed. I had mine set out all last fall, and plan to put it out all spring and summer this year. Supposedly they don't work in cold temps, so I haven't had it out this winter. One good thing about buying the cheap camera- If some a$$ decides to steal it, you will only be out 60 bucks, instead of the $200+ a digital camera costs. I know someone who was going to buy a $400 one, but went with a cheaper one. He didn't even get to develop the first role of film before someone snatched it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those take the fun out of scouting... In other word they are training wheels for Bowhunters. Just my .02 :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd agree with you GB3 that if you're using them to locate that big buck and then you show up and harvest the animal at the time it shows every day then I'd say you're missing out one aspect of the hunt. But on the other hand and your 40 something legs don't work as well as they used to.......................


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> But on the other hand and your 40 something legs don't work as well as they used to.......................


Leave it up to Monte to keep scaring us from getting old. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You're well on your way. You'd be suprised how fast you get out of shape when you get married and she won't let you hunt as much as you want to....what is it now about 9 days to go.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I just think its cool to see whats out there. We only own a little piece of woods, so it is hard to scout but I did find rubs. So I put the camera out there just to see what ran through. Nothing ran through at the same time every day, and I only bowhunted 6 times, after the gun season, and took nothing. As I said, I think it is just cool to see whats out there, I don't really actually use it to hunt.


----------

